# Baal



## Madrake (30. August 2008)

Huhu,

also ich bin zwar nun auch durch mit D2 - Level 35 Paladin (Fanatismus 6 Eifer 7)


Meine Frage nun gibt es Tricks für die Welle 4 + 5? Insbesondre Welle 5


Mit Welle 1 die Dämonen die von so einem Schamanen wiederbelebt werden sind eigentlich lachhaft...

Welle 2 solche Typen aus Akt 2, mit den Skeletten, Grabwächter o.ä. mit Giftattacken - können lästig sein aber sind auch noch sehr einfach...

Welle 3 Ratsmitglieder die man schon von dem Kerker des Hasses kennt (bei Mephisto) wenn man die auseinanderzieht sind die auch einfach...

Welle 4 die Fürsten kA wie genau deklariert auf jedenfall wenn man alle an der Backe hat geht einem schnell das Licht aus

Welle 5 nervt am meisten, dabei hatte ich die Meinung das die Mobs sich immer wieder regenerieren und sind schnell immer hinter mir her - wenn ich mehr als drei an der Backe habe komm ich nichtmal nach Heiltränke reinzuwerfen... - könnten fast so Untertanen von Duriel sein


Baal selber ist ein Witz gegenüber der 5ten Welle...


Wer hat einen Tipp für die fünfte Welle - außer hier die Mobs hier totzuciten? Ok ich hab nicht ernsthaft vor nun Baal abzufarmen, ich werd eher mit meinem 35er Pala Schwierigkeitsstufe Alptraum beginnen... - aber nur für die Zukunft gesehen wie man das am besten handhabt...


mfg


----------



## Nightroad (31. August 2008)

naja tut mir leid dass ich dir nun schon sagen muss dass ich keine hilfe sein werd
kann ich nur sagen dass ein eis söldner  sehr  praktisch ist
zumals er mit glück 1 oder 2 weghält

als trapse ist es eher einfach
fallen aufstellen und  im kreis laufen wenn man dazu kommt


----------



## Bierzelthocker (1. September 2008)

Die letzte Welle auseinander ziehen ist meistens der Schlüssel zum Erfolg. Mit bisschen Geduld kann man so auch alleine den Erfolg Feiern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drydema (3. September 2008)

ich hab die damals immer aus dem raum gezogen durch ein bug sind sie etweder verschwunden oder sie waren noch da und trotzdem war der weg zu baal frei


----------



## Gehrkos (4. September 2008)

Allgemeiner tipp den ich dir geben kann.. Wenn du eine Melee ( Nahkampf ) Klasse besitzt suche dir items die Leech ( Life/Mana ) Absorb besitzen und versuche AoE ( Flächenschade ) attacken zuziehen.. so das alle gleich mässig schaden machen und du wärend du Attacks leben bekommst.. sonst wie mein vorredner versuchen auseinander zuziehen wenn du alleine bist und dir jeden einzelnd oder paarweise vorzuknöpfen.

Was noch hilfreich ist dir einen Söldner zubesorgen kommt jetzt auf den geschmack an meine besten erfahrungen und warscheinlich auch der beliebteste ist der aus dem 2Akt ( der mit dem Speer) den gibbet in 3 Ausführungen Aggresiv Defensiv und Offensiv...

Defensiv wirst du im Schwierigkeitsmodus Normal & Hölle mit einer Schutz Aura Bekommen in Alptraum mit einer Aura die Frostdauer spellt so das die gegner langsamer werden schadenbekommen und einfrieren können..

hier würde ich dir auch zurraten da du für den einzelspiel modus verteidigung brauchst.

Akt 3 mit seinen Magiezauberern vergleichbar mit Zaubererinen die Entweder Ice Feuer oder Blitz casten.. Akt 4 besitzt keine Söldner Akt 5 hat Barbaren die Nahkampfschaden machen.. Akt 1 mit ihren Bogenschützen auch sehr hilfreich... für Solo Runns würde ich dir wirklich Akt 2 Empfehlen mit Defensiv auren das du wirklich mehr aushälst..

mfg

Gehrkos


----------



## Gehrkos (4. September 2008)

Vielleicht noch ein Tipp... wird dir ma helfen... da ich sehe das du Paladin mit eiferbist also ein Zealot...

Eifer nur so hoch skillen bis du 5 Attacken hast ... danach ist es verschwendet da es im highend bereich nichts mehr bringt und die endpunkte besser aufgehoben sind... 

mfg

Gehrkos


----------



## oneq (6. September 2008)

Gehrkos schrieb:


> Vielleicht noch ein Tipp... wird dir ma helfen... da ich sehe das du Paladin mit eiferbist also ein Zealot...
> 
> Eifer nur so hoch skillen bis du 5 Attacken hast ... danach ist es verschwendet da es im highend bereich nichts mehr bringt und die endpunkte besser aufgehoben sind...
> 
> ...




Rech hast du. Verschwendet sind die Punkte zwar nicht, aber gerade am Anfang würde ich Fanatismus oder Opfer (Synergie zu Eifer)
schnell maxen, da du so schneller an mehr Dmg kommst. Eifer solltest du später nur maxen, wenn du deine Gegner zu schlecht triffst,
also einen zu niedrigen Angriffswert (AR) hast. An deiner Stelle würde ich zusätzlich noch Heiliger Schild maximieren, da der Rest dir
als reiner Eiferdin einfach nix bringt.
Aber hier evtl. mal n Link zu nem ganz passablen Guide: Guide

Aber zurück zu deiner ursprünglichen Frage:
Eine wirkliche Antwort gibt es darauf wahrscheinlich nicht. Lebensabsaugung hilft in dir jedem Falle sehr weiter und hält dich wohl auch auf jeden
Fall länger am Leben und deshalb solltest du auch nicht darauf verzichten.
Der Frost Merc... Na ja, sagen wirs mal so: Später solltest du stark genug sein, um auch ohne diesen mit den Mobs klar zu kommen.
Ich empfehle dir den Macht Merc (Akt 2 Alptraum Offensiv). Dadurch macht der Merc selber jede Menge Dmg und die Aura pusht deinen
Dmg auch nochmal um ich glaube ca. 200%.
Ansonsten falls du Baal farmen willst: Der Zealot ist nicht wirkliche der optimale Charakter dafür aber auf jeden Fall machbar.
Lvl einfach noch ein bisschen, dann solltest du mit 45 oder so auch alleine mit allen Wellen klarkommen.


----------



## DerBuuhmann (3. Dezember 2008)

Ja die verdammte 5te Welle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Als ich das 1. Mal zu Baal wollte mit meinem Barbaren haben die auch viel zu schnell wieder volle Hitpoints gehabt (OK erster Char und völlig verskillt aber trotzdem xD).
Bin damals mit vollen Tränken rein hab alle gezogen und meine Feuermagierkumpel hat einem nach dem anderen umgehauen. Trotzdem bestimmt so 10-20 Verusuche bis ich bei Baal war (Wie oft ich da gestorben bin xD). Vom den Belohnungen her die man für den Baalkill bekommt hats sich zwar nihct wirklich gelohnt, aber war ein geiles Gefühl D2 endlich durchzuhaben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Obwohl D2 ein geiles Game war hatte ich danach keine richtige motivation mehr. War noch nie n freund von jetzt das ganze nochmal auf 10mal so schwer-.-


----------



## Ghune (20. Dezember 2008)

aus dem raum ziehen ist wahrscheinlich die einfachste lösung, dann kommst du trotzdem zu baal, verlierst aber die xp von denen. eventuell findest du bei item händlern nen necro stab mit flüchen, lebendsspender ist da ne große hilfe und um zu verhindern, dass dich alle auf einmal angreifen, kannst du dich auf die treppe am roten portal stellen, dann kann immer nur einer an dich ran und dein eifer verstreut sich nciht auf alle gegner gleichzeitug, sondern geht nur auf einen. die sache hat aber den nachteil, dass du dann im notfall nciht mehr fleihen kannst, außer du machst nen portal auf der treppe auf. nebenbei würde ich beim pala auf vernichtenden schlag und monsterheilung verhindern items achten.


----------



## direct-Gaming (8. Januar 2009)

Also ich habe es eigentlich immer so gemacht, dass ich Sie auseinander gezogen habe und dann 1-2 gleichzeitg erledigt habe während die 1-2 mit dem Söldner beschäftigt waren. Dabei empfliehlt es sich die Ecken zu nutzen um die übrigen loszuwerden. Das klappt bei mir eigentlich immer nach 2-3 mal um die ecke laufen. 

Mit meiner Magierin war es eigentlich am einfachsten. Da habe ich immer folgendes gemacht:  Bevor die 5. Welle kommt bin ich aus dem raum gegangen. Dann habe ich mich anschließend rangetastet und bis zu einem stimten Punkt liefen die Monster nur verplant rum – haben aber nicht angegriffen. Die Entfernung reicht aber gerade so um zu casten und man kann schaden machen, ohne das die monster angreifen. So lassen sich teilweise schon bequem 2-3 ausschalten. Als Fire Mage konnte man die dinger sogar mehr als leicht ausschalten und alle immer fein hinter sich her ziehen ^^ das war ein Spaß. Wobei ich Frost Mage immer am liebsten gespielt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harnais (8. Januar 2009)

nebenbei find ich lvl 35 alleine baalen noch zu früh ab 40 gerne


----------



## direct-Gaming (8. Januar 2009)

Harnais schrieb:


> nebenbei find ich lvl 35 alleine baalen noch zu früh ab 40 gerne



Hm, der geht auf jeden Fall mit lvl 35 - zumindest hatte ich mit meinem  Mage nie Probleme. Und die Adds vor Ball geben auch gut Erfahrung. Also ich denke schon, dass sich das lohnt.


----------



## Andicool (8. Januar 2009)

Als ich damals Diablo 2 gespielt habe und ich auch mal Solo spielte, 
bevor ich Internet hatte, war mein Barbar glaube ich über 50 bevor er dass erste mal Baal gesehen hatte.^^
Hatte halt immer jeden Mob getötet und alles mitgenommen was ging. Naja kommt halt drauf an was du für Items trägst.
Du kannst evtl. noch bissl leveln und nebenbei Mephi etc. besuchen um noch ein paar Uniques abzustauben. Jo die Gegener auseinanderziehen ist auch noch ne Möglichkeit, die sind ja schließlich rotzblöd.^^


----------



## Gehrkos (9. Januar 2009)

Also Die Rush Steps in Closed B.net sind:

Stufe Normal

1 - 12 Tristram Runs
12 - 15 Andariel Runs
15 - 17 Radamant Runs
17 - 20 Diablo Runs
20 - 25 Cow Runs

25 - 40 Baal Runs

Alptraum

40 - 70 Baal runs

Hell Runs

70+ Baal Runs

Im Singel Player Mod Versucht man erst mal Level 30 - 40 Zuerreichen und sich bis dahin mit dem Charakter auseinander Zusetzen um zuwissen wie man sich in gewissen Situationen Verhält.

Trick dabei ist es Als Zealot ( Eiferdin ) Sich Items zubesorgen die Leben wieder herstellen bei hit... Das du dich einfach Hoch leeched. 
Dabei versuchst auf einzelnde maximal 3 mobs gleichzeitig zutreffen um sie direkt um zu Nuken..

Bischen im kreis laufen mit den leuten und Halt auseinander Ziehen Pots brauchst als Leechadin eig. GARNICHT.

Die welle 5 ist eig. Nur dadurch ausgeprägt das sie einen Hohen Rüstungs Faktor Besitzen und einen Stoß Effekt beim Angriff besitzen.. das kannst mit schild hieb schnell ausschalten und mit eifer Kombinieren..

Hoffe konte Helfen..

mfg

Gehrkos


----------



## Terrorsatan (27. Januar 2009)

Ach... Diablo war viel schlimmer als Baal ^^ ( zumindestens vor LOD ) 
Ich erinner mich noch an meinen ersten Charakter xD
Totenbeschwörer und sowas von verskillt ;D ( es waren glaub 16 Punkte in Tongolem und als ich den Eisengolem beschwören konnte, hab ich meinen Goldenen Dreizack geopfert, nur damit der bei den kleinen fuzzies in Akt III sterben konnte ;D )
naja  Dia is trotzdem im Staub gelegen und es war toll ^^)


----------



## Davatar (27. Januar 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Ach... Diablo war viel schlimmer als Baal ^^ ( zumindestens vor LOD )
> Ich erinner mich noch an meinen ersten Charakter xD
> Totenbeschwörer und sowas von verskillt ;D ( es waren glaub 16 Punkte in Tongolem und als ich den Eisengolem beschwören konnte, hab ich meinen Goldenen Dreizack geopfert, nur damit der bei den kleinen fuzzies in Akt III sterben konnte ;D )
> naja  Dia is trotzdem im Staub gelegen und es war toll ^^)


Wem sagst Du das...mir mussten ein paar Freunde erst mal den Weg zu den Siegeln freiräumen weil Palas damals so abartig grottig waren, dass man quasi permanent gestorben ist wenn irgendwo eine einzelne Feuerkugel geflogen kam. Als ich es dann endlich bis zu Diablo selbst geschafft hatte gings dann mehrere Stunden bis ich ihn endlich unter Einsatz meines kompletten Goldvorrates und allem an Tränken, das ich irgendwie angesammelt hatte, legen konnte. Das war echt übel. (Schwierigkeitsgrad Hölle versteht sich)
Mit dem Addon hatten ja dann keine Charaktere mehr wirklich echte Probleme. Nur die PvP-Typen auf dem Berg waren noch heftig (also die, die nach dem Tod zu Goldstatuen wurden)


----------

